

Stop porting MVC frameworks to NodeJS - trungonnews
http://eflorenzano.com/blog/2010/09/27/why-node-disappoints-me/

======
heldrida
I did some studies, where I tried a few mvc frameworks for nodeJs, such as:
locomotive, compound, etc. From what I remember, locomotiveJs was very
appealing but I failed to understand it, while compound worked find for me, as
a beginner. There were a few others, but I had to use coffescript - that I
really don't want, don't really need, don't really care about, I just wanted
to learn a nodejs mvc framework and not a new language!

In the end of the day, I just realized ExpressJs is fine, but I just stopped
nodeJs and start working with Laravel!

